# flounder pounder 67



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

hello ,I'm new on here and would love to know how to post pictures of the flounder I've been killing


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Click on FAQ above. Welcome! You are only about the 5th "flounder pounder" on here! LOL!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Outstanding!!lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang! Y'all need to go and get matching tattoos or something . Lol. The flounder pounder gang.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
*6. Take me to the spot where you are gigging said flounder*
7. Select photo. Click *Open*
8. Click* Upload* and close window
9. Click *Submit Reply*


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey new flounder pounder....don't be giving these guys any ideas... ain't no fish in yet....I see the crestucky for the location...know any baker folk?


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

yea I do ,I lived in baker for over 30 years !!!


----------

